# Aclaimating Adopted Pigeon



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all: I have adopted a pigeon (2yrs old) into my aviary/coop with my 7 others
(white homer/tumbler cross)- today is the first day, he's getting the idea. This bird hasn't been with other pigeons, as it was a lovingly raised indoor bird.
I'll post some pictures of the new coop asap.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Try to give him as much attention as you can and make sure he is not bullied by the other birds. He will adjust in time, to live with other pigeons.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whitedove06 said:


> Hi all: I have adopted a pigeon (2yrs old) into my aviary/coop with my 7 others
> (white homer/tumbler cross)- today is the first day, he's getting the idea. This bird hasn't been with other pigeons, as it was a lovingly raised indoor bird.
> I'll post some pictures of the new coop asap.


I had such a pigeon and he adjusted well to life inside a coop. Just give him some time, and keep an eye out.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! So far Peeper's is going on week #2 He/she is getting less skittish, and is actually displaying nesting behavior (picking up twigs from the floor & flying to his "spot".) A couple of my original birds make sounds (cooing/hooting) and Peepers is picking up on this.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sounds like he's making excellent progress. Pigeons seem to do such a good job of learning by watching others!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We would love to see pics of this little cutie, adjusting to life inside the coop.


----------

